# Doncaster Reptile Shows



## Mez (Feb 19, 2007)

Hi guys.
Does anyone have a link to info about the doncaster reptile shows?
Also, is there often lots of livestock for sale, or is it mainly equiptment? and is there a list anywhere with the current breeders attending the first show?
Thanks
James


----------



## Lostcorn (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi

Last year the second show was the better of the two in my opinion.
Always plenty livestock available though

John


----------



## Mez (Feb 19, 2007)

Is it mainly corns, boas, kingsnake, leos and beardies though? or do you get rarer stuff popping up?
James


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

it all depends on who has what at the time of the show


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

When is this show as it's the nearest one I've found to me and do you need to be a member??

Thanks.


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

just found this , hope it helps

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/general-herp-chat/28049-doncaster-show.html


----------



## viper362 (Mar 4, 2007)

sweet 30mins bus ride from me and the 17th is the day b4 my bday:lol2:


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Whereabouts is it held.
I once went to a Pug show down there.


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

saxon said:


> Whereabouts is it held.
> I once went to a Pug show down there.


the dome leisure center


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

That'll teach my to read posts properly won;t it!!!
What a plonker I am.
thanks anyway.


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

no worries


----------

